# Ford Series 10 Tractor Repair Manual



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I have a copy of a Ford series 10 tractor repair manual covering 2610, 3610, 4110, 4610, 5610, 6610, & 7610 tractors. It's too big to download into the manuals section (250 MB). I'm not a computer whiz......how can I get this into the manuals section.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2018)

would converting it to adobe.pdf help you?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I've done that, No Go.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

There are two options:

1. Split the document in smaller parts.
2. Reduce the size of the file the document is stored in.

1 means you need a program that can read and edit the document. In this case you need to know what type of file the document is stored in.

2 means you
a) need said program and reduce the size by saving with less information. There are probably pictures that boosts the file size, and these can be saved with less information (results in lower sharpness).

or

b) You compress the file that contains the document. The magnitude of "shrinking" depends on what type of information that is in the file. If you have a Windows served computer, you will have a function for "zipping" files and folders, take look at (click "To zip (compress) a file or folder"):
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/14200/windows-compress-uncompress-zip-files
Try that and see if it results in a file that can be uploaded.
Zipping has the best compressing ratio on text, not so much on pictures.



What is the name of the file?
The important thing here is the ending of the name, the letters after the dot in the filename.

What is the maximum file size for uploading to the Manuals Section?


----------



## Sebastian Korthaus (Aug 12, 2018)

Does the manual include the wiring diagram for a 6610?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

This is for a 6610 with cab


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)




----------



## emanuelsampaio2001 (May 6, 2020)

Theres a thing u can do,upload your file to Drive,copy the link and post it in here


----------



## Jonathan DeLong (Apr 19, 2020)

sixbales said:


> I have a copy of a Ford series 10 tractor repair manual covering 2610, 3610, 4110, 4610, 5610, 6610, & 7610 tractors. It's too big to download into the manuals section (250 MB). I'm not a computer whiz......how can I get this into the manuals section.


Did you figure out how to upload the manual yet? I have a 4110 that I am trying to get the manual for but I don't trust any of these digital download sites. I have a dropbox account if you are familiar with that, it's pretty easy to use and you can also use it on your phone.

JD


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Sixbales and I split the file into seven parts, in 2018. The parts are still too large to upload to the Manuals section. We decided that further splitting makes a bundle of files hard to manage. If you are interested, I can send you the files through WeTransfer, which for me is faster than Dropbox. Send me a message with your decision.


----------



## Jonathan DeLong (Apr 19, 2020)

Hacke said:


> Sixbales and I split the file into seven parts, in 2018. The parts are still too large to upload to the Manuals section. We decided that further splitting makes a bundle of files hard to manage. If you are interested, I can send you the files through WeTransfer, which for me is faster than Dropbox. Send me a message with your decision.


That sounds good to me, I just made a free 2 gb account with WeTransfer under the email. I've never used it before so let me know what else you need to do the transfer.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I have sent the files and you should be notified by e-mail.
It is a zipfile holding the seven parts.
I do not have the whole original flie.
The file stays on WeTransfer's server for seven days.

Delete your e-mail address from your post, for safety reasons.

The manual is a bit confusing, it has Volumes, Parts and Chapters.
These are comments I made in 2018:
* There was no Part 11 in the original file, therefore it is missing from the parts.
* The Foreword and Note (regarding Volume 2 Parts) are hiding in Volume 2.


----------



## Jonathan DeLong (Apr 19, 2020)

Hacke said:


> I have sent the files and you should be notified by e-mail.
> It is a zipfile holding the seven parts.
> I do not have the whole original flie.
> The file stays on WeTransfer's server for seven days.
> ...


Thanks a lot, this will be a good start at least, I don't require detailed directions, just something to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Nikolas (Jul 28, 2020)

Hacke said:


> Sixbales and I split the file into seven parts, in 2018. The parts are still too large to upload to the Manuals section. We decided that further splitting makes a bundle of files hard to manage. If you are interested, I can send you the files through WeTransfer, which for me is faster than Dropbox. Send me a message with your decision.


Hi, can u upload manual into google driver? Or u only use Wetransfer?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

No Google for me, thank you. WeTransfer it is, you can send me a personal message with your e-mail address if you like.


----------



## Nikolas (Jul 28, 2020)

I cant, i got info "you dont have a permission" :/, take here, this mail was pwned many times so its not a problem for me.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Done. You can delete your address.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, we frown on placing personal information on the site. Use the "CONVERSATION" option to have a private chat about these sorts of things.... make it a little safer out here in cyberland.


----------



## noleveyor (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi. Any chance the manual is still available? Thank you. Keith


----------



## Wardan (Jan 1, 2022)

Would like to view section detailing the engine specifications if this is still available. Thanks


----------



## tractor101 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi. Is the manual still available


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

tractor101 said:


> Hi. Is the manual still available



I would say they are if 6bales had them.....Hopefully he will see this reply soon and respond back to you.....


----------



## tractor101 (Nov 14, 2020)

sixbales said:


> I have a copy of a Ford series 10 tractor repair manual covering 2610, 3610, 4110, 4610, 5610, 6610, & 7610 tractors. It's too big to download into the manuals section (250 MB). I'm not a computer whiz......how can I get this into the manuals section.


Hello did you manage to get a copy of the manual


----------

